# ClearFlow Water Hose



## anndankev (Aug 9, 2010)

Wonder how they hold up to horse barn type wear and tear?


PS Post an update after using it a little while, or if a horse steps on the end or anything.


----------



## evilamc (Sep 22, 2011)

The horses have stepped all over it so far and I've dragged it all over the place and its doing well. Only had it about 2 months now though, but still looks brand new.


----------



## gigem88 (May 10, 2011)

Wow, that's good to know, thx!


----------



## anndankev (Aug 9, 2010)

Great news, 
something to save up for, 
I'd need 2.

Thanks
Ann


----------



## dkb811 (Oct 15, 2013)

I love the sound of this hose..especially the light weight part!


----------



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

Don't they only work with a nozzle attached? For me that's too slow for filling buckets which is my least favorite job so I need it done quickly.


----------



## evilamc (Sep 22, 2011)

Ive used it with and without a nozzle actually. It is a little slower but its way better then a frozen heavy hose or carrying buckets out from inside to me! We dont have any little buckets though, just a big trough and then a small trough, so I usually just put hose in then work on mucking or grab their dinner.


----------



## deserthorsewoman (Sep 13, 2011)

I have the Pocket Hose. Soo much easier to work with in winter


----------



## anndankev (Aug 9, 2010)

What is a Pocket Hose?


----------



## michaelvanessa (Apr 25, 2012)

*filling buckets quickley.*

to natish if you want water to fill a bucket in 10 seconds flat.
1 perchase a toilet systen which in the case thay are is a small refillable water tank also have a stop cock in line as well so if you want to do maintainance.
the 3 inch pipe in theary connects to the toilet pan comes down with an elbo so ot juts out slightley place your bucket under the out let and flush it like you would do a toilet and hey presto 1 full bucket of clean water and its deliverd in 10 seconds and it filling up for the next one its great for big barns on waiting and no nonsence and time saveing and not worrying about hose pipes and keeping an eye on them.


----------



## verona1016 (Jul 3, 2011)

anndankev said:


> What is a Pocket Hose?


Pocket Hose

I have one to keep in my trailer. Super helpful at shows (the original reason I got it), and now I'm using it a lot at my new barn where the water spigot is not super convenient (they have regular hoses, but they're quite heavy and annoying to hook and up then store again!)


----------



## anndankev (Aug 9, 2010)

Oh yes, I've seen them. Thanks.


----------



## SueNH (Nov 7, 2011)

The toilet gadget would freeze solid and burst here.

I've seen the pocket hoses. I doubt they will hold up to the terrain I need to drag a hose over. I just use a regular garden hose then run it over the top of tree branch and slowly pull the whole thing over to drain it each time I need to use it. Hate doing it because my gloves invariably get wet but that's life here.


----------



## deserthorsewoman (Sep 13, 2011)

SueNH said:


> The toilet gadget would freeze solid and burst here.
> 
> I've seen the pocket hoses. I doubt they will hold up to the terrain I need to drag a hose over. I just use a regular garden hose then run it over the top of tree branch and slowly pull the whole thing over to drain it each time I need to use it. Hate doing it because my gloves invariably get wet but that's life here.


 They self-drain when the water is turned off, and seem very short, but once you close the nozzle and turn on the water they expand a lot. They're super light, and I have several"stationed" on the way to the water trough and hay soaking tubs and just screw them together when needed, then un- screw, drain, done. To me they're well worth it, saving a lot of dragging long heavy hoses around.


----------



## evilamc (Sep 22, 2011)

I ALMOST got the pocket hose, I just read so many bad reviews I was scared to try it  I may try one if I need another hose since it is a lot cheaper! The clear flow hose is nice because its safe to drink from too. I've been dragging it over frozen ground and rocks and it's been standing up to it really well so far.


----------



## verona1016 (Jul 3, 2011)

Yeah, as much as I love my Pocket Hose for occasional use (and I'm generally pretty careful with my things in general, so they tend to last better for me than for the 'average' user) I'm not sure I'd recommend it for daily use around a stable


----------



## DarlaPony96 (Jan 5, 2015)

deserthorsewoman said:


> I have the Pocket Hose. Soo much easier to work with in winter


Do you have any trouble with that? Like how durable is it? I've read some reviews on Amazon and it sounds pretty flimsy. I really need to find a better way to get water to my barn easier in the winter. I was looking at the Pocket Hose, but I'm a bit unsure of it.
Thanks!


----------



## deserthorsewoman (Sep 13, 2011)

DarlaPony96 said:


> Do you have any trouble with that? Like how durable is it? I've read some reviews on Amazon and it sounds pretty flimsy. I really need to find a better way to get water to my barn easier in the winter. I was looking at the Pocket Hose, but I'm a bit unsure of it.
> Thanks!


Well, I treat it well lol. I take it inside overnight, drain it at least somewhat when not in immediate use, and urged hubby to not pull it directly at the nozzle. 
It is not heavy duty, but a little care goes a long way,I believe.


----------



## DarlaPony96 (Jan 5, 2015)

deserthorsewoman said:


> Well, I treat it well lol. I take it inside overnight, drain it at least somewhat when not in immediate use, and urged hubby to not pull it directly at the nozzle.
> It is not heavy duty, but a little care goes a long way,I believe.


Okay thank you! I will have to look more into getting one then. Do you use it to fill like a whole water trough? I have a large 100 gal trough that I would be using it to fill. And I would probably use it everyday to fill up a few 5 gal buckets.


----------



## deserthorsewoman (Sep 13, 2011)

I use it to fill the trough and soak 8 haynets daily. It takes a little longer because it's smaller diameter than my normal hose, and I have to fasten it to a hook on my mesh fence for the trough, or it will develop a life on its own and go all over the place. When doing the nets I just stick the hose either under or directly in the net to keep it in place.


----------



## DarlaPony96 (Jan 5, 2015)

Okay thanks so much!


----------

